# bad idea to install dump box on pick up ?



## TOP TREE FELLER (Jan 15, 2008)

Question:Has any one ever put a PTO unit on a pick up to dump chips A retail store Northern Hydraulics sells a kit for $1,000 dollars. I have A 02 silverado 1/2 ton pick up ext. cab I'm sure I will have to beef up springs If installed ANY COMMENTS?


----------



## gavin (Jan 15, 2008)

i've seen lots, but always on a 1 ton. if you beef up the susupension i can't see it being a problem.


----------



## TOP TREE FELLER (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for your reply I'm not sure If I should atempt it


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 15, 2008)

Go with the Loadhandler! Its great for chips and firewood!


----------



## Sprig (Jan 15, 2008)

Most I've seen are on 1 tons with lined beds or flatbed converts, something about crappy boxes (newer than 70 or so), doesn't make me want to use one for any sort of heavy dumping, gravel, firewood, etc., gonna move soil, chips, and soft stuff around then np.. My opinion.



Serge


----------



## (WLL) (Jan 15, 2008)

them kits are great and darnd near fool proof. its not a pto, its elect/hydro. a pto runs off the trans and most trucks are not equipt. an old co i worked for has one on an 84 f250 4x4. it still works!!! you will need to strenthin the bed with diamond plate and stiffen the springs a bit. it is better on a 1 ton because they have bigger brakes but the 250 works just fine.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 15, 2008)

1/2 ton truck -1500 series probably does not have enough braking power to handle the loads that adding a dump body to it would bring. You can beef up the springs, but the transmission,steering, and other components will be stressed. Check out maybe getting a dump trailer, they usually have self contained brakes. Maybe add a tow pack to your truck transmission and go with a trailer?


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 15, 2008)

Slvrmple72 said:


> Go with the Loadhandler! Its great for chips and firewood!



Second this. 

Its a 150 bucks...roughly...

You lay it out when you chip into it or load firewood...and is easy to use. 

I have a old f 150...and this is what i use. 

Its cheap, easy to use...and can role it up. 

Google Loadhandler, and they have all the info there.

Canyon


----------



## juststumps (Jan 15, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> 1/2 ton truck -1500 series probably does not have enough braking power to handle the loads that adding a dump body to it would bring. You can beef up the springs, but the transmission,steering, and other components will be stressed. Check out maybe getting a dump trailer, they usually have self contained brakes. Maybe add a tow pack to your truck transmission and go with a trailer?



i agree with DADA,, plus i'll add a few things.......on your 1500...

a 4 yard chip box is a little smaller than 4x4x8 (128 cubic feet) ( 4 yards is 108 c/ft ) just dumping chips in the bed,,a full size pickup will hold 3-4 yards...

a yard of chips goes around 500 pounds , , add the weight of the chip box,, and the lift.... you 're way over weight..

plus,,,your tires ,, rear axle bearings and axles,, front end,, and all the stuff DADA said,,, the truck aint made to do all that....stuffs gonna break (someone could get hurt) and if your thinking about pulling a chipper....

i'd rethink this one,, because nothing good could come out of it.. IMO


----------



## Curbside (Jan 16, 2008)

1/2 ton is way to small. The police or D.O.T. will make their monthly quota off of you.


----------



## beowulf343 (Jan 16, 2008)

TOP TREE FELLER said:


> Question:Has any one ever put a PTO unit on a pick up to dump chips A retail store Northern Hydraulics sells a kit for $1,000 dollars. I have A 02 silverado 1/2 ton pick up ext. cab I'm sure I will have to beef up springs If installed ANY COMMENTS?



How big a chipper you gonna pull? What kind of tranny and engine you got? Have seen guys burn transmissions out of 3/4 tons pulling chippers and that was without a chip box. Imo, get a bigger truck to put a chip box on.


----------



## John464 (Jan 16, 2008)

a 1/2 ton pick up isnt made to be a dump truck nor is a 3/4 ton pick up. They will not sell you a new Chevy in less than a 1 ton with a dump body. It is not just the suspension that is different. The axles are different, the tires, the brakes, control arms, frame, etc. Why insist in pushing your luck? You could trade your pickup and get yourself a truck that is deisgned to haul. Going down the road setup like that you will not only look funny, but you will be endangering yourself and the others that share the road with you. DOT is going to have a field day! 

Another pick-up getting into the tree bizz:censored:


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry, not trying to steal the thread...

but what does DOT stand for. 

Thanks
Canyon


----------



## ASEMASTER (Jan 16, 2008)

*dump unit*

the dump unit from northern will not fit on a short bed box there is not enought room between the frame and gas tank for the unit to fit and fit right. go with the dump trailor.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 16, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Sorry, not trying to steal the thread...
> 
> but what does DOT stand for.
> 
> ...




Dept of Transportation


----------



## Curbside (Jan 16, 2008)

Department of transport. Those are the guys that run the weigh scales and quite often drive around in transport vans pulling over truckers and other professionals pulling trailers etc checking over weight and unsafe vehicles. They issue tickets etc and can pull your vehicles off the road if they deem them unsafe.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 16, 2008)

Curbside said:


> Department of transport. Those are the guys that run the weigh scales and quite often drive around in transport vans pulling over truckers and other professionals pulling trailers etc checking over weight and unsafe vehicles. They issue tickets etc and can pull your vehicles off the road if they deem them unsafe.



Gotcha. Know who your talking about...didnt no the name. 

I understand why there...but that a bad day too.


----------



## Mitchell (Jan 17, 2008)

*?*



Canyonbc said:


> Second this.
> 
> Its a 150 bucks...roughly...
> 
> ...



Have you used it with chips? Compeling, I wonder if it would pull out a full load of chips stacked up in a chip box? Anyone have feedback?


----------



## pbtree (Jan 17, 2008)

I would not be comfortable doing that sort of work with a 1/2 ton... just my 2 cents...


----------



## D Mc (Jan 17, 2008)

For a simple, lightweight, setup it is hard to beat the pickup with loadhandler and chipper. It is also efficient and inexpensive.

We use a 3/4 ton, 4 wheel drive. No problems with the bed loaded with chips hauling the chipper.

The loadhandler is great with chips, wood, rocks or course gravel. Sand, not so good. It seems to be too heavy and fine and it sticks like glue.

This setup will make the big boys laugh and cry at the same time; laugh as you pull up to the job and then cry when they see realize how low your overhead is.

D Mc


----------



## lt1nut (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm a car guy, not a tree guy: ASE Certified Master Auto Technician plus 2 H.D. Truck Certs, Assoc. in Auto Lab Technology, etc. Take it from all of the posts above, not only is it not a good idea but is potentially illegal and MAY void insurance coverage should something happen.

Take a look at the sticker on the driver's door or driver's door pillar. Find the GVWR (Gross Vehicle Weight rating) and write it down on a piece of paper. Now, find the weight of your truck either at a scale or via the web, be sure to count all fluids, full tank of gas, yourself and passenger(s) and any other equipment you carry in/on the truck. Write that number down on the same paper.

Find the weight of the dump system you are looking at, including the hydraulic fluid. Write that number down.

Now, subtract the weight of the vehicle and dump system from the GVWR number. Looks like this:
GVWR
- truck weight
- dump system weight
__________________
XXX

The amount left, at the bottom, is the amount of weight you could then legally carry, chip in your case. IF that number is a negative amount you would be over weight hauling nothing but air!

No big deal, I'll drive slow and careful you say (we all say that at first)? Problem occurs when (if?) something dumb happens on the road and you are involved in an accident. Not only will you be nailed for overweight but your insurance carrier will drop you and if you need to use them for that accident you are probably not covered, even though you are paid up. Contact your insurance agent to make sure. YES, they can and do do that!

IF you find out that you would not be overweight feel free to ask again, stating so, and there are a number of things we will recommend you do to beef up the mechanical aspects of the truck.

I KNOW this isn't the answer you wanted but it's the truth and will potentially save you money, your driver's record, ability to obtain insurance and God forbid jail time.

Thinking about using a trailer? Use the GCVWR (Gross Combination Vehicle Weight Rating) amount on the same sticker, the loaded weight of the truck and anything it is hauling or towing may not exceed that amount. Trailer brake requirements are a State Statute, I doubt if that changes IF you have a CDL but am not sure on that specific.

Sorry to be such a buzz-kill...


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 17, 2008)

Mitchell said:


> Have you used it with chips? Compeling, I wonder if it would pull out a full load of chips stacked up in a chip box? Anyone have feedback?



Mitchell, I have a 1-ton F-350 with a plywood box( 6' sides) and tarp top. I put a sheet of plastic (1/4 thick) under the Load Handler(commercial model) and I can fill the 8' bed all the way up with the chipper,haul it to the dump site, and have my 12 yr old niece turn the crank to dump out the load! My 3-yr old son should be able to do it in a few years, for now he loves to sit on the load of chips and get dumped out I put the plastic sheet under it instead of the one they offer because it is more rigid and the price was right (free). This is a great setup for a small outfit and has served me well for many years with the only drawback being te need to shovel the dumped load or move the truck forward as you unload it. I would go with a Dump-Pro(uses a Warn winch) instead of a Steel dump insert using hydraulics when and if I upgrade. For now picking up the logs and putting them in my dump trailer is easier than picking them up higher and into the bed of my truck. The old back just ain't what it used to be


----------



## triptester (Jan 17, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Sorry, not trying to steal the thread...
> 
> but what does DOT stand for.
> 
> ...



DOT = Department of Transportation


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 17, 2008)

Mitchell said:


> Have you used it with chips? Compeling, I wonder if it would pull out a full load of chips stacked up in a chip box? Anyone have feedback?



I dont have a chip box on my truck. I don have to chip in to it often..and when i do 9/10 i can drop chips off with in 10-15 miles. But i fill the truck up to where it dont want to hold no more in the bed...then do deliver it. 

It is a lot of weight on the truck, and i dont like to do it..but this is my set up right now. 

I am pulling a 6 inch bandit. 

The loadhandler pulls the chips right out.

I know there are a few others here on arboristsite that use them too. 

Its nice have a 4x4...too, to get into "messy" spots.


----------



## TOP TREE FELLER (Jan 18, 2008)

*Hey Fellows Or Is It Fellers*

THANKS for the 15+ replys for dumping my chips out of my pick up. I'm going to try the "LOAD HANDLER" inexspencive & easy to install (sounds like) When I first seen one in a catalog I chuckled a little bit but it sounds like the ticket for me. I like tricks of the trade, reminds me of when I first started the tree trade (In the early 80's fresh out of the USMC working for asplundh tree expert co.) I would do side jobs (buzzys we called them) after work and on the wk. ends I would throw all the brush in the back of my pick up (750 lb's or more) but first I would put a rope in the bed of pick up leaving tons of slack rope on top of cab and the other end out the tail gait again with plenty of slack then at the dump I would tie a running bowline around the hole pile and tie it to a big stump or branch or something then just drive off And it sure saved on the BACK ! got go I SURE WORK FOR A HELL OF NICE GUY HE GAVE ME THE HOLE DAY OFF TODAY JOKE OF THE DAY: don't sweat the petty __it--- pet the sweaty __it


----------



## mattfr12 (Jan 21, 2008)

the smallest truck i ever chipped into was a 1 ton dodge and you can overload it very easily if your pulling a load of chips/logs and a chipper. ive had to take stuff off before. at work we have c5500's and we get them duramax diesels to the point where they wont pull the chipper and a load we have to come back for the chipper. if you leave the chipper on you only going to be doing like 25mph and the brakes are glowing red when you get back. if thiers any seriouse hills.


----------



## ckliff (Jan 21, 2008)

Would LOadHandlEr work for pulling off brush? I'm currently using the rope & drive off method, keep bending metal stakes


----------



## jmcguiretree (Jan 21, 2008)

I use a Downeaster dump insert in a 1-ton gmc.It works great!!!!I have a removable top that goes that goes on when chipping and short sides when I'm not chipping.The cost of the dump insert was around $2300 new with tax and the removable sides and top were around $200.The best part of this is that if my truck dies on me I can put this into a different truck with no cost..


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 21, 2008)

ckliff said:


> Would LOadHandlEr work for pulling off brush? I'm currently using the rope & drive off method, keep bending metal stakes



It can...if i have brush i still use a rope how does it bend the metal???


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 21, 2008)

Canyonbc said:


> Sorry, not trying to steal the thread...
> 
> but what does DOT stand for.
> 
> ...



Another ploy brought on by the rich to keep a small guy
out of the game. Some trucking big business have a paid
certification that excludes them from having to stop at
weigh stations! It is targeting underprivileged business
in the name of safety to discourage them from working
for themselves.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 21, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> Another ploy brought on by the rich to keep a small guy
> out of the game. Some trucking big business have a paid
> certification that excludes them from having to stop at
> weigh stations! It is targeting underprivileged business
> ...



There is only one thing to say to that. 

and in the words of Michael Turko, KUSI Channel 9, San Diego. 

"It just aint right"

That is crappy...i want to see the accident chart of those companies compared to the small guy


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 21, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> It is targeting underprivileged business
> in the name of safety to discourage them from working
> for themselves.



They will also stop the guy that does not ask the question that started this thread who actually goes and loads 3k lbs on a 1/2 truck, then realizes he can't stop the load going downhill and we read about it in the injury/fatality listings.


----------



## Canyonbc (Jan 21, 2008)

Dadatwins said:


> They will also stop the guy that does not ask the question that started this thread who actually goes and loads 3k lbs on a 1/2 truck, then realizes he can't stop the load going downhill and we read about it in the injury/fatality listings.



Well yes, in that situation you should be stopped. I didnt speak about that in my post...because well in my mind that goes against common sense. And, well sometimes i wish we all had it. Just Kidding. 

In the situation that you have described i would much rather have that person get pulled over and cited then read about it in the injury/fatality form. 

JMO

Canyon


----------



## JohnnyT (Jan 21, 2008)

*Build One*

I'm actually in the process of building a dumpbox. Purchased plans from www.dumpbeds.com , got maybe 50 bucks in steel. All I need is the pump, which are all over e-bay for cheap. Of course I work in a fabrication shop and get most of the work done during breaks, but it can be done by anyone with common sense.


----------



## Slvrmple72 (Jan 21, 2008)

More bang for your buck! I thought about the steel dump insert but for a 1-ton I still think that after the loadhandler something like the Dump-Pro would be the next best bet. However, if you can make a steel insert at your own cost+materials I say go for it. I would get it powder-coated for the money you will save fabricating it yourself.


----------



## DangerTree (Apr 14, 2011)

*Buy a cheap 1 ton*



D Mc said:


> For a simple, lightweight, setup it is hard to beat the pickup with loadhandler and chipper. It is also efficient and inexpensive.
> 
> We use a 3/4 ton, 4 wheel drive. No problems with the bed loaded with chips hauling the chipper.
> 
> ...


----------



## DangerTree (Apr 14, 2011)

Slvrmple72 said:


> More bang for your buck! I thought about the steel dump insert but for a 1-ton I still think that after the loadhandler something like the Dump-Pro would be the next best bet. However, if you can make a steel insert at your own cost+materials I say go for it. I would get it powder-coated for the money you will save fabricating it yourself.


 
I have a 1 ton with a wood box. I put down 18 guage steel sheet with roofing nails. Slick as an eel in a bucket of snot. Cheap too


----------



## indiansprings (Apr 15, 2011)

I put a hoist under my flatbed on a one ton chevy. The cheapest way to do it is go to an farm implement dealer and buy a used 6 ton wagon hoist for 175-200 dollars. I used a 12 volt hydraulic pump to power it. Total cost for the project was 700-750 bucks, best money I've ever spent.


----------



## Natewood (Apr 15, 2011)

next one you find for 200 let me know!!


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 16, 2011)

*Dump pump*

the least I spent for hydrolics was 2k parts only. My dump boxes "chipped" in at 5 to 10 k. I would like to set up a dump for less on a new 1 ton. I was toying with a winch type system but ultimately I will likely put hydraulics on it. Any thoughts on inexpensive dump systems appreciated. I used the load handler and I do not think it is a good replacement for a dump. Perhaps if the load handler was built sturdier. I seemed to be fixing it every other day. I might dog it out to


----------



## BCbound (Apr 16, 2011)

You could try a dump insert. If you really hunt around you could get a used one for 1500.00. They typically come with a 5 ton hoist.


----------



## prentice110 (Apr 16, 2011)

DangerTree said:


> D Mc said:
> 
> 
> > This setup will make the big boys laugh and cry at the same time; laugh as you pull up to the job and then cry when they see realize how low your overhead is.
> ...


----------



## DangerTree (Apr 17, 2011)

prentice110 said:


> DangerTree said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, but one tons cost more to work on cuz of there size, any mechanic will tell you that. and your over head is higher cuz of whats stated above. go big or go home, unless your a weekend warrior joke.
> ...


----------

